# skin sparing modified radical mastectomy



## margaretl (Apr 17, 2013)

Does anyone have any resources that define which description takes priority.  CPT Assost December 2007 would seem to indicate that skin-sparing is the primary description, however, these clearly are not subcutaneous.


----------



## KLML1116 (Apr 24, 2013)

Skin sparing and Mod rad mastectomies are two different things.  I would further read the description in the op report.  Maybe the sureon did a mod rad on one side for breast cancer and skin sparing on other side for prophylactic reasons.  Otherwise..Mod rad is more extensive, I would code that.


----------

